# buy slingshot ammo online Australia?



## ingham_shot2zero (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi, I am wondering where I can buy some ammo for my slingshot in bulk for cheap online I live in NSW , north sydney and just wondering.

my friends who live in melbourne and queensland buy theres from hunting shops, but they cost far too much for me.

thanks.

buy bulk slingshot ammo in melbourne | slingshotjunkies. com.au | buy steel slingshot ammo Brisbane | slingshotjunkies. com.au | lead ammo in sydney nsw | slingshotjunkies. com.au | purchase online slingshot pellets south australia perth | slingshotjunkies. com.au |


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

pocketpredator.com go to accesories.

Good luck!

SMS


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Simple shot has about any size you need. Their great to work with and ship fast.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Vendors here are good option but due to heavy package and your location is far it may increase shipping cost. I buy steel balls from local hardware.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

rocks are great and free


----------



## Greg-de-shooter1 (Mar 27, 2013)

have a look at slingshotjunkies.com.au - Australian based online store, I use them all the time, great ammo and cheap.


----------



## breakerboy2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

would have to agree with Greg, slingshotjunkies.com.au if you live in aus. they have free postage, bulk pricing etc, thats what you were talking about. let me know how it goes.

buy bulk slingshot ammo in melbourne | slingshotjunkies. com.au | buy steel slingshot ammo Brisbane | slingshotjunkies. com.au | lead ammo in sydney nsw | slingshotjunkies. com.au | purchase online slingshot pellets south australia perth | slingshotjunkies. com.au |


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, those slingshot junkies guys are REALLY expensive.

Your biggest cost to consider if buying online in Australia for something like this is the shipping weight.

I buy my steel ammo from a local bearing distributor. Last purchase was for approx 5000 9.5mm steel, cost me $180, around 3.6 cents per shot.

You have plenty of options living in Sydney. Call your local bearing supplier.

CBC have branches at Kingsgrove, Silverwater, Smithfield, Kings Park, Campbelltown & Penrith. Call them and tell them you are after bulk bearings in grade 100 or below.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Good Friday those slingshotjunkies.com.au guys - that's some well marked up stock they've got there!

Edit: I've emailed conbear about the price for 1000 9.5mm steel bearings. They have an outlet in Perth, too.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool, CBC are not the cheapest I've found, but I can order one day and pick it up the next. Not many can do this with the bulk orders I place. (A vortex gun goes through a LOT of ammo really quick )


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

*please excuse topic hijack, im sorry but i had to ask...*

@hrawk - what the heck do you mean by a vortex gun? only vortex gun i know of blows smoke rings (ring vorteces), thus, the only ammo it consumes is a lil bit of oxi/acetylene gasmix. but yours sounds more intresting... (things that consume ammo at alarming rates always intrest me, i know, its slightly pubescent but so be it...)

cheers, remco


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A type of air gun / cannon that uses a vortex block.










Doing it with .177 BB's is no fun at all, but this vid will give you an idea.

Rate of fire is around 2000rpm.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This vid shows one a bit better.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

tnx hrawk - looks beyond awesomeness to be honest but i think i need to steer clear of this kinda stuff in order to avoid arrest & prosecution/persecution (i live in suburbia sadly)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice one, Vortex. Now you've gone and made Hrawk all diagrammy.

This is what happens when we don't have a chat room!


----------



## ingham_shot2zero (Mar 29, 2013)

thanks for the replies guys, had a look at those sites, seems to be a split crowd with slingshot junkies?

, I am thinking of trying out there lead balls might get the 500 9.65 pk?hey work out 0.9 cents each, with free postage i think is alright? no?

i remember buying sinkers and i think they ranged anywhere from 13-20 cents each.

I will try find a bearing supplier, as yea there not the cheapest in steel shot iv seen, but I contacted them and they said they can do special quantity requests and can post out upto 20kg of ammo for no extra cost, they mentioned the prices are higher for lower quantities because they have to include the free postage so it makes sense to buy larger amounts.

will look up some bearing suppliers now though, they sound good,

cheers!

what are you guys opinions on steel vs lead ammo?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Steel all the way for me. My catchbox, paper targets and beer cans can't tell the difference plus steel is infinitely reusable.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

BTW, who was doing 500 for 9.95 ?


----------



## ingham_shot2zero (Mar 29, 2013)

nah that wasnt the price, slingshotjunkies had lead balls 9.65mm 500 pack was like 45 bucks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you want that size lead, it's much cheaper to go to a gun shop and get #000 buckshot in bulk (.38 cal)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm starting to get replies back from local (Perth) bearing companies. Not terribly heartening...

Peel Bearings
3/8C/S steel balls are available @ $0.30ea if 1000 ordered.

Statewide Bearings
We can offer 3/8" (9.53mm) ex stock @$0.16ea + GST

CBC
10 cents per bearing +gst (so, 11c per bearing).

It seems crazy that I can get it cheaper from the UK, including shipping here. There is something really wrong with that idea.

Edit: CBC details


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I'm starting to get replies back from local (Perth) bearing companies. Not terribly heartening...
> 
> Peel Bearings
> 3/8C/S steel balls are available @ $0.30ea if 1000 ordered.
> ...


What grade were they ?

Tell CBC you are after the crappy chinese imports.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll check my latest invoice when I get home (if I can find it) and let you know the part number.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey,

I told them they were for an art project, so need to be roughly 3/8ths in size. Probably gave me abec 10s or something.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I called CBC bearings again and told em to give me the "cheapst shite you've got in 3/8ths" and he knocked it down to 4c a bearing, ex GST so $44 for 1000 rounds.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I called CBC bearings again and told em to give me the "cheapst ****e you've got in 3/8ths" and he knocked it down to 4c a bearing, ex GST so $44 for 1000 rounds.


That sounds better.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I called CBC bearings again and told em to give me the "cheapst ****e you've got in 3/8ths" and he knocked it down to 4c a bearing, ex GST so $44 for 1000 rounds.


Rode my Kawasaki out to Henderson to pick up a thousand rounds of ammo today at their quoted 4c a round price. Gets there... 10c a round and can't budge.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I just called cbc in Adelaide, was quoted for 3/8 carbon balls: $110 for 1000... inc gst. Would need to order over 5000 to gain further discount..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok guys, here's the scoop on buying through CBC.

You want their GENERAL GRADE, CHINESE IMPORTS, supplied through UNIVERSAL in Sydney.

If they are not sure or pretend they have no idea what you are talking about, have them phone WAYNE BUCHANNON up my way on 02 4968 4000 and he will set them straight.

Confirmed with Wayne just then, that they are indeed 4c each.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha that's interesting! & why this forum rocks! This will be funny....


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuu - thanks Dan!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Email sent.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck man.

Not much more I can tell you, but I did manage to find my last order number if that's of any help to them.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Actually, thinking about it, that may be an internal order number.

Either way, I'm sure they can find it in the paper trail somewhere.


----------



## Sun Jack (May 1, 2013)

Try this store which have ammos of steel balls for slingshot. The link slingshot ammo .Enjoy it.


----------

